# few pics



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

A few pics of my 95 200sx ser. Its dirty but oh well


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

nice I like the black/charcoal rims on white B14 nice contrast and your engine bay doesn't look any worse than mine does.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

once again.... whiteb14's RULE! very nice ride bro... white on gunmetal NEVER fails. what suspension are u runnin?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

kyb gr2 and gc coilovers


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

how are the GR2's??? i am planning to get em...


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

pretty good actually the coils are all the way down and the rides decent


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

cool... i guess its a good buy then... thanks!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

that's nice. looks tucked.are those 17's or 18's?


Ben


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

18s


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

What kinda rims are those?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

motegi mr7


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Nice little 200sx. At first when I looked at the 2nd picture, I thought I saw racing stripes going down, very slightly. But then no. Phew.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well to start the story I bought the car from a 55 year old woman for $2000.00 back in feb. she bought it for her live in grandson and he got in some trouble so she put it up for sale. I seen it on day when I was test driving a 98 200sx se because I had just wrecked my sentra. There A stipe down the left headlight, but it was on it when I bought the car, its not like i can take it off cause the schmuck who had the car before me had it painted on, he also spraypainted the vents(I fixed that) and cut out the factory wiring harness for the radio,(fixed that too) Im saving to get it painted now. Im selling a bunch of stuff to get the money. college is hell


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

> college is hell


DITTO!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

holy sh#t... i never noticed the stripe! and it was painted.... what a moron! are u gonna repaint the car?


----------

